# Started sawing SYP today



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

Started sawing some dimensional lumber today. Gonna build the wife an antique store. With a manual mill, production sawing is alot more work than specialty sawing. This is how I handle logs. Sorry for the photo quality, they were taken with a phone.

Junkhound


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

i like your method of handeling the logs!! good luck with the store!!


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I love the arch that can put the log right on the mill :thumbsup:.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

:yes: What they said, cool arch.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks all. My son calls it "frankenarch", it's not pretty but does a good job.

junkhound


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice setup hound. I know where you got that gin pole technology from. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Nothing like innovation.


----------

